# Pics Of My Eastern Water Dragons And Their Old Enclosure



## waterdragon (Oct 20, 2006)

hey, i just thought i'd post a few pics of my eastern water dragons and their old enclosure, before i post some pics of the new one, would love to know what everyone thinks, please rate pics, thanks, keith.

p.s. you guys are gonna love my new enclosure............lol


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 20, 2006)

looks good. all the waters i've had love to use their water supply as a toilet. your setup would be too much hard work for me, but i'm very lazy


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 20, 2006)

yeh mine do that aswell, and i was a little hard work not much though, thats one reason why i upgraded their enclosure...


----------



## DrOsteo (Oct 20, 2006)

ok waiting for the new ones..........?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 20, 2006)

patience my friend


----------



## DrOsteo (Oct 20, 2006)

what for? its all about speed my friend, don't have all night!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 20, 2006)

ok


----------



## DrOsteo (Oct 20, 2006)

ok..................?


----------



## cam (Oct 20, 2006)

well chop chop


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

omg...


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

could someone else leave some positive feedack......thanks.

p.s. i shouldn't have teased you and told you about my other enclosure, but the pics will be posted as soon as they are ready, sorry...


----------



## Earthling (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks great by me. How old are they?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

those 2 are about one year old exactly


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 21, 2006)

nice pics! i have two EWD's also, alert little dudes!, cant wait to see your enclosure, im planning to build a new one soon, still unsure how to do it right, Incorporating a nice big water bowl that i can take out easily is the topic of much though at the mo!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

cool.....well you'll get plenty of ideas from the pics of my enclosure......trust me!


----------



## nzdragons (Oct 21, 2006)

the suspense is killing me..aaargggggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 21, 2006)

lol....ill take some tonight mate


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 23, 2006)

*Praise*

I think your enclosures look great. I've always found it difficult to keep EWD enclosures looking sparkly clean as they like to splash around and foul their water a bit. 

Goodonya...


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 23, 2006)

What happened to the new enclosure pics?
Can't believe the entire thread was deleted, could of just deleted the off topic posts & locked it


----------



## stokedapollo (Oct 23, 2006)

looks great
were did you get the branch with the winddy bit


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2006)

im getting 5x babies next month for $20 each.


----------



## PeeJay (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah what happened to the pics keith? i missed the off topic discussion, been away for a few days. Hope your still around!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 24, 2006)

i want to see da pics.




LOL


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 26, 2006)

That is a pretty cool display, 

especially those logs with the vines. The water bowl is like a swimming pool they could like triple back flip in the pike position from that log


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 27, 2006)

lol 


lets see da pics


----------



## Lucas (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah waterdragon, lets see the pics


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 27, 2006)

Waterdragons has been banned guys lol.
No more pretty pictures from him


----------



## Lucas (Oct 27, 2006)

I know he's been banned but I'm sure he's still reading


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahh good point lol


----------



## Lucas (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Keiff:lol:


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 4, 2006)

why?


----------



## dymback (Nov 15, 2006)

that looks fantastic
got any EWD for sale 
keep up the good work


----------

